# Wo finde ich gute Raubfischgewässer in Holland?



## Spinny (16. November 2005)

Hi Leutz!
Kann mir jemand ein paar Tips geben im Bezug auf gute Raubfischgewässer in Holland? Würde mich echt freuen! 

Danke im Voraus Alex!


----------



## Gunni77 (16. November 2005)

*AW: Wo finde ich gute Raubfischgewässer in Holland?*

Hallo

Ich verstehe die Frage nicht, ich kenne niemanden, der Probleme hat, dort Wasser zu finden....aber bitte:

Maas, diverse Schiffahrtskanäle, die Maasplassen um Roermond....um mal die zu nennen, die um die Ecke sind. 

Gruß


----------



## Spinny (16. November 2005)

*AW: Wo finde ich gute Raubfischgewässer in Holland?*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Ich verstehe die Frage nicht, ich kenne niemanden, der Probleme hat, dort Wasser zu finden....aber bitte:
> 
> ...


 
Das es da Wasser gibt habe ich bereits rausgefunden, aber mit Fisch war da nicht viel.#d


----------



## Gunni77 (16. November 2005)

*AW: Wo finde ich gute Raubfischgewässer in Holland?*

Hallo



> Das es da Wasser gibt habe ich bereits rausgefunden, aber mit Fisch war da nicht viel.#d


 
Naja....das soll halt beim Angeln schon mal passieren:m . Niemand hat behauptet, das man dort immer was fängt.

Gruß


----------



## Wedaufischer (16. November 2005)

*AW: Wo finde ich gute Raubfischgewässer in Holland?*

Moin Spinny,

du warst doch schon im richtigen Forum . Da wäre es ein leichtes gewesen die Frage dort zu stellen.

Auch in Holland springen die Fische nicht an den Haken.  Du kannst dich aber schon mal hier schon mal schlau machen und je nach Zielfisch dir die Gegend und besten Gewässer aussuchen.

Ich versuche erstmal dieses Thema ins richtige Forum zu schubsen.


----------



## krauthis7 (16. November 2005)

*AW: Wo finde ich gute Raubfischgewässer in Holland?*

hy spinny ich fahre sehr oft nach holland zum angeln ,und kann dir sagen zander hecht und barsch sind eigendlich überral zu finden hotspots werden hier glaub ich nie genant ,aber emphfelen kann ich dir die maasplassen. schau dir mal meine homepage an dort sind auch gewässerkarten .
schöne grüße nach düren 

http://www.krauthis7.de/html/meine_fische.html

|wavey:


----------



## marca (16. November 2005)

*AW: Wo finde ich gute Raubfischgewässer in Holland?*

Die Fische fängt man halt an den "üblichen" Hotspots.
Brücken,Wendebecken,Hafeneinfahrten,eben alles mit Struktur.
Wirklich "echte" Stellen sollte man hier nur posten, wenn man verkraften kann, dass am nächsten Tag einige Dutzend "Kumpel" rumangeln, die man vielleicht eigentlich doch nicht so am Platz haben wollte.
Hier lesen eben nicht nur "Echte Freunde" mit.
Meine Meinung!
@ spinny:versuch doch einfach mal mit ein paar Boardies zusammen ans Wasser zu kommen.
Oder lass dich mal auf einem Niederlandangler-Treffen blicken, wenn du kannst.
Die Jungs werden Dir nach einer "Beschnüffelphase" bestimmt auch die ein oder andere wirklich gute Stelle zeigen.
Verstehe das aber jetzt bitte richtig!
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal am Wasser!


----------



## krauthis7 (16. November 2005)

*AW: Wo finde ich gute Raubfischgewässer in Holland?*



			
				marca schrieb:
			
		

> Die Fische fängt man halt an den "üblichen" Hotspots.
> Brücken,Wendebecken,Hafeneinfahrten,eben alles mit Struktur.
> Wirklich "echte" Stellen sollte man hier nur posten, wenn man verkraften kann, dass am nächsten Tag einige Dutzend "Kumpel" rumangeln, die man vielleicht eigentlich doch nicht so am Platz haben wollte.
> Hier lesen eben nicht nur "Echte Freunde" mit.
> ...


 


bin ganz deiner meinung


----------



## naish (16. November 2005)

*AW: Wo finde ich gute Raubfischgewässer in Holland?*

genau wie meine vorredner sehe ich das auch. bestimmt gute hotspots wirst du von keinem erfahren |supergri 

holland ist allgemein für seine guten raubfischbestände bekannt. 


gruss marcel


----------



## Spinny (18. November 2005)

*AW: Wo finde ich gute Raubfischgewässer in Holland?*



			
				marca schrieb:
			
		

> Die Fische fängt man halt an den "üblichen" Hotspots.
> Brücken,Wendebecken,Hafeneinfahrten,eben alles mit Struktur.
> Wirklich "echte" Stellen sollte man hier nur posten, wenn man verkraften kann, dass am nächsten Tag einige Dutzend "Kumpel" rumangeln, die man vielleicht eigentlich doch nicht so am Platz haben wollte.
> Hier lesen eben nicht nur "Echte Freunde" mit.
> ...


 
Stimme dir voll und ganz zu! Würde mich freuen wenn wir uns mal treffen würden!#6


----------



## Spinny (18. November 2005)

*AW: Wo finde ich gute Raubfischgewässer in Holland?*



			
				krauthis7 schrieb:
			
		

> hy spinny ich fahre sehr oft nach holland zum angeln ,und kann dir sagen zander hecht und barsch sind eigendlich überral zu finden hotspots werden hier glaub ich nie genant ,aber emphfelen kann ich dir die maasplassen. schau dir mal meine homepage an dort sind auch gewässerkarten .
> schöne grüße nach düren
> 
> http://www.krauthis7.de/html/meine_fische.html
> ...


 
Deine Homepage ist echt hammer! Übersichtlich & intressant! Mach weiter so!


----------

